# Xbox-Live



## Acid_Crow

Has anyone here tried to connect to xbox-live in Thailand? Getting my new "very fast" internet installed just so I can play games, but now I'm not even sure if it works with a thai-ip..


----------



## blue eyes

I have not, but I would think that if ,and that is a BIG IF you had a good(fast)connection you should have no problem.


----------



## bigbuddasamui

*xbox-live*



Acid_Crow said:


> Has anyone here tried to connect to xbox-live in Thailand? Getting my new "very fast" internet installed just so I can play games, but now I'm not even sure if it works with a thai-ip..


i tried and i play xbl now for almost two years with a real bad connection and even worse lag, using the standart TOT 4 MB line.
Now i switched to fiber optic, the connection is more stable but the lag is still present. NAT-Type Open

It seems that if i play with asean servers, the lag is almost gone.
So, now i am wondering if there are other xbl players in thailand and if they have the same problem. My gamertag is bigbuddasamui, so if there is someone out there, send me a FR and than we can check if there is any truth to my rather unqualified opinion.
Cheers Dirk


----------



## Acid_Crow

bigbuddasamui said:


> i tried and i play xbl now for almost two years with a real bad connection and even worse lag, using the standart TOT 4 MB line.
> Now i switched to fiber optic, the connection is more stable but the lag is still present. NAT-Type Open
> 
> It seems that if i play with asean servers, the lag is almost gone.
> So, now i am wondering if there are other xbl players in thailand and if they have the same problem. My gamertag is bigbuddasamui, so if there is someone out there, send me a FR and than we can check if there is any truth to my rather unqualified opinion.
> Cheers Dirk


Hey! 

Im in Norway atm, but back in LOS I managed to get a bunch of thaipeople as friends that I played with. We were mostly playing Modern Warfare 2, and it worked fine, since the host was in Thailand.
Started out with just one friend, who invited me to a game, where I met more people. A really fun bunch, but hard to follow the conversations cause I don't speak that much thai.

It was almost impossible to play on European servers, 1sec lag or worse, west coast American servers worked, but were kind of laggy aswell. Finding asian servers are prefered, but can be hard if you're not playing a game that is very popular in Asia.


----------



## bigbuddasamui

*Xbl*



Acid_Crow said:


> Hey!
> 
> Im in Norway atm, but back in LOS I managed to get a bunch of thaipeople as friends that I played with. We were mostly playing Modern Warfare 2, and it worked fine, since the host was in Thailand.
> Started out with just one friend, who invited me to a game, where I met more people. A really fun bunch, but hard to follow the conversations cause I don't speak that much thai.
> 
> It was almost impossible to play on European servers, 1sec lag or worse, west coast American servers worked, but were kind of laggy aswell. Finding asian servers are prefered, but can be hard if you're not playing a game that is very popular in Asia.


Hi there, 
i pretty much agree with you here, especially with regard to MW2. However i went online with Battlefield/Bad Company and so far (almost one week now) i havent had the slightest lag, nor was the conn. interrupted.
So, the quality of the server plays a big role, forza 3 server is another example for poor quality.
Nonetheless, i you want, shoot me an FR, when youre back in Thailand.

Cheers,
Dirk


----------



## Kiniyeow

did you bring your XBox over or did you buy one in Thailand? Which internet provider did you go with?


----------



## bigbuddasamui

Kiniyeow said:


> did you bring your XBox over or did you buy one in Thailand? Which internet provider did you go with?


Bought the new slim 250 GB here in thailand.
Using the CAT fieber optic 3/1 connection. No lag at all.


----------



## Ricky West

Just make sure you don't buy a cracked one here in Thailand. That will not work. I understand that your xbox will get blocked the moment you update it.


----------



## bigbuddasamui

*xbox 360*



Ricky West said:


> Just make sure you don't buy a cracked one here in Thailand. That will not work. I understand that your xbox will get blocked the moment you update it.


Well Ricky, that is not the case. You can use a cracked console and you can get updates and play, however i would not go to online events as it takes microsoft less than 24 hrs to bann your console permanently.


----------



## Acid_Crow

bigbuddasamui said:


> Well Ricky, that is not the case. You can use a cracked console and you can get updates and play, however i would not go to online events as it takes microsoft less than 24 hrs to bann your console permanently.


It comes down to what type of FW you are using, and if your games are correctly stealth patched or not. Done correctly, MS will not detect any modifications even during online play.


----------

